# Satilla River 18.5 Largemouth



## Rockett (May 18, 2009)




----------



## Arrow3 (May 18, 2009)

Happy birthday man!!  Thats a heck of a present..


----------



## GaMudd (May 18, 2009)

Man that's a hawg!  I want details.  Who weighed it?  What did he catch it on?   Was he using a new color pattern BB Boom?
Sure would have been nice if he let him go, but a man's gotta eat.


----------



## Cletus T. (May 18, 2009)

That thing is a monster and I’m happy for ole Otis.  What a birthday present!  I would like to know details too but I’m sure they will be coming out pretty soon.

Awesome….Awesome Fish!!!!

Congrats Otis!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 18, 2009)

Betcha Otis caught her on a shiner.


----------



## ochris87 (May 18, 2009)

deff not a fish to eat


----------



## FishingAddict (May 18, 2009)

According to some DNR folks, a fish that old will most likely die soon anyhow.  

The fact that it went that long with out being caught means that it may be losing it's mental sharpness


----------



## fishndinty (May 18, 2009)

Look at it this way:
With Satilla River growth rates, that fish HAD to be at least 12 years old.  Which means it has spawned 10 times already, potentially mothering 500,000 or more offspring with her genes.

I agree it's unfortunate that some people are not enlightened about selective harvest of more numerous small fish.  Let's educate, and still share in the joy of this guy about the biggest fish he ever caught.  If he wants to celebrate by eating it, that's his legal right.  And his month's worth of mercury 

My dad is one of the brightest guys I know, and I just recently have finally gotten him to stop cleaning 5 lb bass!  He now lets 'em go if they're over 2.5.  His lake is a great numbers lake, and needs fish under that size removed.

We all could do better at learning the population structure on the lakes we fish and doing our best to help the fishery within the confines of the law.


----------



## fishndinty (May 18, 2009)

P.S.  if that is an 18.5, Otis is a tall dude!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 18, 2009)

> the only reasons for eating a fish like that in 2009 are pride, greed, and gluttony....someone should have slapped it out of his hand...





> And to think, big bass begat big bass...horrible....absolutely disgusting...



But if he had a mount made of it, that's o.k., or frozen it because its a new state record and the species has to be verified, that would be o.k. too .......

Anything but eating a fish that is legally his to do with as he please is disgusting?

This being 2009 and all that, none us "need" to eat any of the fish we catch.


----------



## HacksawJimWagons (May 18, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> But if he had a mount made of it, that's o.k., or frozen it because its a new state record and the species has to be verified, that would be o.k. too .......
> 
> Anything but eating a fish that is legally his to do with as he please is disgusting?
> 
> This being 2009 and all that, none us "need" to eat any of the fish we catch.



it being 2009, yes we do...thinning and harvesting a species anually is our responsibility...Too many, or not enough of any species can be a very bad thing....eating a bass is fine....keeping 6 on an afternoon is fine...

but KILLING THAT PARTICULAR BASS, be it freezing, eating, or even mounting it(considering the actual fish isnt needed to mount), is an irresposible and even arrogant and ignorant move...

Big Bass begat Big Bass...the more THAT particular bass breeds and spawns, the better...Releasing that sort of bass ensures largemouth fishing for future generations...its genetic code...

furthermore, legally and morally are two entirely different things...

Morally, it was an irresponsable thing to do as a fisherman and or naturalist, and legally, its retarded...

good day to you sir..


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 18, 2009)




----------



## 308-MIKE (May 18, 2009)

This being 2009 and all that, none us "need" to eat any of the fish we catch.[/QUOTE]

i really don't understand this statement. granted i wouldn't eat a fish that big, it wouldn't taste very well. but, if i catch say a 2-4 lb bass, or a 1-2lb crappie, their going in the skillet. the whole original basis for hunting and fishing was to eat what you harvested. no?


----------



## hevishot (May 18, 2009)

I love the fact that he ate that fish...It was his to eat.


----------



## hevishot (May 18, 2009)

HacksawJimWagons said:


> i hate this...unless he caught it on a cane pole wearing a pair of hand me down cut off jean shorts and a straw hat and nothing else, he dosnt NEED to eat that fish...
> 
> rediculous....
> 
> And to think, big bass begat big bass...horrible....absolutely disgusting...



are you serious?...if so, well...


----------



## Buck (May 18, 2009)

Great fish and congrats to Mr. Otis...  I hope he eats well...


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 18, 2009)

Seriously I have no issue with it. If it was mine it would be a skin mount. I get " catch and release" and have no problem with it. I agree. But I always said if I caught 1 bigger than the 1 I have mounted it would go on the wall. Well this one would have been that. I don't think I would have to worry about mounting another after that.....

Guess I would be "retarded".


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 18, 2009)

yoeman,
i don't think it's called "retarded" anymore. it's refered to as "special".


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 18, 2009)

come to think of it, didn't the guy who caught the record in 1932, i think his name was perry, eat his as well?


----------



## Rockett (May 18, 2009)

Well a very nice young lady from the paper just called me on the phone an gave me the run down.  Said it was the biggest bass she had ever seen but the man told them the weith before taking the picture but this weight was not comfirmed by anyone at the paper.  So guess we'll never really know.  I would think though if the guy was pulling a hoax he would not have run home to eat it.  Otis told the reporter that it cost to much to have it mounted!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 18, 2009)

> *Morally,* it was an irresponsable thing to do as a fisherman



Morally???????????

Oh, tell me son of Moses, what size bass does the 11th Commandment say it is immoral to eat?  The good Lord knows that I want to be on the side of rightousness when I have a fish fry.

Geez, I thought some of the QDM people had their heads stuck pretty far up their fundaments, but I think a new record has been reached.

FWIW, do you have any idea how many people think trophy hunting or fishing is immoral?


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 18, 2009)

308-MIKE said:


> yoeman,
> i don't think it's called "retarded" anymore. it's refered to as "special".




Then color me special!


----------



## morris (May 18, 2009)

Ain't very many brothers down this way that practice QBM


----------



## Old Dead River (May 18, 2009)

she may not go all 18 1/2 but still a big old girl. it would help to see her turned a bit and we also dunno how big the fella is.

inspite of all the naysayers that say that big bass don't eat good, well that's simply not true in my experience. I don't eat them often but those big bass eat just fine and I'm sure the filets off this one will be delectable nonetheless.

If it was my fish I would've donated it and gotten a replica mount, secondarily I would've skin mounted it, I personally wouldn't have eaten it as I have plenty of fish in the freezer but I have absolutely no problem with the fellow eating it. If he needs food then more power to him.


----------



## Rockett (May 18, 2009)

I agree I remember when that would have looked like nothing but filets if I caught it.


----------



## ryano (May 18, 2009)

idiots


----------



## JamesG (May 18, 2009)

Congrats to the man. Who cares if he ate it?


----------



## Sweetwater (May 18, 2009)

I have no problem with him keeping the fish to feed his family. Otis probably has no inkling about bass management practices.


----------



## shadow2 (May 18, 2009)

good for him....I am glad the fish did not go to waist.  


by some of the statements on here no one should shoot a 170 inch deer either...  remeber we all fish and hunt for out own reasons. what ever they may be we need to stop fighting each other or we will not have anything to fight about in the first place..


----------



## JD (May 18, 2009)

He would have been a goodun next year....

some body had to say it....


----------



## Buzz (May 18, 2009)

I wouldn't have eaten it but you can bet I would have mounted it, so what's the difference?    I would not have guessed 18.5# but so what - it's a LOT bigger than any bass I've ever caught for sure!


----------



## Money man (May 18, 2009)

Equipment used to catch this beast?

We need more details. Not that it matters but there was another thread going around debating the best types of reels. Seems like maybe this story would be good anecdotal  support for someone's opinion on what the best is. Surely if the reel used to get this fish "possible second largest fish in GA record book" to the bank/boat, that might have some merit in the discussion of which reel is best to use?

Someone mentioned a cane pole earlier. I don't know if that is what it was caught on but I am confident that option was not even part of the discussion in the other thread. I do know that I had my hat handed to me several times as a kid when I was fishing 6 rods at a time in a carp tournament, casting way out in the middle of the lake and a guy who could have passed for Otis's father came and sat down beside me with his cane pole and wore me out catching fish! Taught me a lesson as a kid....don't ever judge a book by its cover or a fisherman by his rod, reel and/or boat! That man caught fish and was a gentle soul to boot.

So someone find out what equipment he used to land that bass.....Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Booner Killa (May 18, 2009)

Some of you folks kill me. You have no idea what kind of background this fella came from. Now I'm not saying this is the case by any means but suppose this bass feeds the mans family a better meal than they've had all year and that's why he has the fist pump in the pic? I say eat up bud and let me know how she tastes!!! Hope the hush puppies are good to! Congrats on a great fish...hope you catch another one for another meal tomorrow! SOME FOLKS NEED TO GET OFF THEIR HIGH HORSE! Not attackin anyone specific...just the knuckleheads!!!!


----------



## JD (May 18, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> Some of you folks kill me. You have no idea what kind of background this fella came from. Now I'm not saying this is the case by any means but suppose this bass feeds the mans family a better meal than they've had all year and that's why he has the fist pump in the pic? I say eat up bud and let me know how she tastes!!! Hope the hush puppies are good to! Congrats on a great fish...hope you catch another one for another meal tomorrow! SOME FOLKS NEED TO GET OFF THEIR HIGH HORSE! Not attackin anyone specific...just the knuckleheads!!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (May 18, 2009)

believe it or not there's been quite a few 18#s taken from georgian waters. the eubanks issue of GON has the list of the top 10 or so ga largemouths. might be able to find it online.


I too would like to hear more details of the catch. someone should get up the gall to call to guy. maybe some more photos were taken??




Money man said:


> We need more details. Not that it matters but there was another thread going around debating the best types of reels. Seems like maybe this story would be good anecdotal  support for someone's opinion on what the best is. Surely if the reel used to get this fish "possible second largest fish in GA record book" to the bank/boat, that might have some merit in the discussion of which reel is best to use?
> 
> Someone mentioned a cane pole earlier. I don't know if that is what it was caught on but I am confident that option was not even part of the discussion in the other thread. I do know that I had my hat handed to me several times as a kid when I was fishing 6 rods at a time in a carp tournament, casting way out in the middle of the lake and a guy who could have passed for Otis's father came and sat down beside me with his cane pole and wore me out catching fish! Taught me a lesson as a kid....don't ever judge a book by its cover or a fisherman by his rod, reel and/or boat! That man caught fish and was a gentle soul to boot.
> 
> So someone find out what equipment he used to land that bass.....Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## sinclair1 (May 18, 2009)

I think its great to see a guy catch a fish of a life time and I dont think he cares to have a mount in his house. I would have traded him a limit of 2 pounders to let it go but its his to do with what he pleases.


----------



## Rockett (May 18, 2009)

Well one lady I work with knows the guys so I will try to give him a call if I can fuigure out how to get in touch with him.


----------



## Bruz (May 18, 2009)

Happy B-Day to Otis and his dinner.


----------



## Bucky T (May 18, 2009)

I hope Otis enjoyed every single bite of that bass!  The bite that happened at the lake, and the multiple bites that happened at the dinner table! 

Some of you folks are ridiculous.......


----------



## fatboy84 (May 18, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> wow......are some of y'all serious??? you can't possibly be this stirred up and red-faced about an ol' boy keeping a bass to eat!
> 
> this may be one of the funniest interactions i've seen in a while...



For real...

Why can't folks be happy for someone and allow them to do with their harvest what they will????

Can't shoot a spike cause it might grow to be a big ole buck....

Dang, you shot a 130 inch that would have been real nice next year....shame on you

OMG, you caught a big ole bass and you decided to keep it....You should be lynched

IDIOTS....

Jealousy is a terrible thing.


----------



## fatboy84 (May 18, 2009)

Oh....and Congrats to ya Otis....One heck of a fish.


----------



## basstracker1975 (May 18, 2009)

This is the first exchange of verbal blows that I have been inclined to comment on. First and foremost, who caught the fish? Is it not the person who caught the fish decission to do with it what he or she deems. As long as the fish was caught legally and met all other DNR requirements, then who has the right to pass judgement on another fellow fisherman. For those within this thread that have passed judgement on Mr. Otis, maybe you need to keep your opinion to yourself.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (May 18, 2009)

Dang nice fish.

What is more shocking is some the comments on this thread.  I'm glad the fella ate the fish if that is what he wanted to do.

I can't really afford to get any of the ducks that I kill mounted, but I do eat them.  No different then this fellow.


----------



## HacksawJimWagons (May 18, 2009)

Ducks, Deer, and Fish are not the same thing, and are managed seperately with thier own rules and regs based on the particular species and its abundance....

its not a sound argument....




basstracker1975 said:


> This is the first exchange of verbal blows that I have been inclined to comment on. First and foremost, who caught the fish? Is it not the person who caught the fish decission to do with it what he or she deems. As long as the fish was caught legally and met all other DNR requirements, then who has the right to pass judgement on another fellow fisherman. For those within this thread that have passed judgement on Mr. Otis, maybe you need to keep your opinion to yourself.



tell you what fella....i love my sport..i love my home...i love my wilderness, and i'll stand up for it whenever i feel the need...

the day i feel like i need to keep my opinion to myself, i'll move to Afghanastan...

Until then, you'll all have to deal with it, OR, Afghanastan loves a push over....

or maybe France..


yep....


----------



## dawg2 (May 18, 2009)

hevishot said:


> I love the fact that he ate that fish...It was his to eat.



Exactly, I agree 100%


----------



## dawg2 (May 18, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> ....Geez, I thought some of the QDM people had their heads stuck pretty far up their fundaments, but I think a new record has been reached....


----------



## cpowel10 (May 18, 2009)

hevishot said:


> I love the fact that he ate that fish...It was his to eat.



I cracked up when I read that he was eating him.  Otis is the man!


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 18, 2009)

otis, if you're reading this, take 3 bowls. put flour in one, whipped eggs in one, and bread crumbs with cavenders seasoning a little salt and pepper in the third. remember, egg, flour,egg bread crumbs. fry until the meat is flaky. have some hush puppies, or hash browns, a nice salad, a cold beer and enjoy! happy birthday...great catch.


----------



## Jivey (May 18, 2009)

I have to wonder if that fish came out of Baymeadows when the dam busted? The river ( or creek as I see it) is no place for a fish like that to come from. I wish there was some way to know.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 18, 2009)

Jivey said:


> I have to wonder if that fish came out of Baymeadows when the dam busted? The river ( or creek as I see it) is no place for a fish like that to come from. I wish there was some way to know.



There's no tellin where she came from, but I wouldn't be surprised if she was a river native. Lots of places for bass to hide in that river.


----------



## fatboy84 (May 18, 2009)

HacksawJimWagons said:


> Ducks, Deer, and Fish are not the same thing, and are managed seperately with thier own rules and regs based on the particular species and its abundance....
> 
> its not a sound argument....
> 
> ...



I'm sure there is a village in Afghanistan that is missing their idiot...Maybe you could go fill the position for them. 


Get a grip and quit worrying with what someone does with an animal they legally harvest......


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 18, 2009)




----------



## ryano (May 18, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> I'm sure there is a village in Afghanistan that is missing their idiot...Maybe you could go fill the position for them.
> 
> 
> Get a grip and quit worrying with what someone does with an animal they legally harvest......



I agree 100 percent.


----------



## auwalker24 (May 18, 2009)

Just started reading this thread and just as i expected a lot of people bashing a guy none of you know.  Mr. Otis, if your reading this i give you the biggest congratulations you will not ever hear from these "know it alls" on this board.  This board contains a lot of folks that think they know more about the bass species than all the state game departments put together.  And their reasoning for bashing you is because they are jealous that they fish tournaments every weekend and will never catch a bass like that and you did it probably sitting on the bank in a lounge chair drinking a cold beer with a rod and reel older than any of them and they have the newest and spiffiest models on the market.  See guys, the problem with many of you here is you dont and were never taught the good ole fashion enjoyment of fishing.  Some people appreciate fishing for what it is...the chance to get out and enjoy the outdoors and relax and all the friendship that comes along with it.  Some of you should think about that and try it for yourselves.  Instead, all you see in fishing is money and competition.  It isnt a competition for ole Otis....it is his TRUE love for fishing where many (NOT ALL) of you just see the love of money and competition and bragging rights.  The smile of Otis can tell it all. He doesn't care about getting on here and showing off his catch everytime.  He is able to share his story with the ones close to him while he dips the fillets in buttermilk and into the hot grease.  Besides, how many of you doing the bashing here have ever fished the Satilla river...or better yet even know where its at?? Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 18, 2009)

auwalker24 said:


> Just started reading this thread and just as i expected a lot of people bashing a guy none of you know.  Mr. Otis, if your reading this i give you the biggest congratulations you will not ever hear from these "know it alls" on this board.  This board contains a lot of folks that think they know more about the bass species than all the state game departments put together.  And their reasoning for bashing you is because they are jealous that they fish tournaments every weekend and will never catch a bass like that and you did it probably sitting on the bank in a lounge chair drinking a cold beer with a rod and reel older than any of them and they have the newest and spiffiest models on the market.  See guys, the problem with many of you here is you dont and were never taught the good ole fashion enjoyment of fishing.  Some people appreciate fishing for what it is...the chance to get out and enjoy the outdoors and relax and all the friendship that comes along with it.  Some of you should think about that and try it for yourselves.  Instead, all you see in fishing is money and competition.  It isnt a competition for ole Otis....it is his TRUE love for fishing where many (NOT ALL) of you just see the love of money and competition and bragging rights.  The smile of Otis can tell it all. He doesn't care about getting on here and showing off his catch everytime.  He is able to share his story with the ones close to him while he dips the fillets in buttermilk and into the hot grease.  Besides, how many of you doing the bashing here have ever fished the Satilla river...or better yet even know where its at?? Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## morris (May 18, 2009)

great post auwalker24


----------



## SkeeterEater (May 18, 2009)

Hey TFF! It's Huckleberry....LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## ryano (May 18, 2009)

auwalker24 said:


> Just started reading this thread and just as i expected a lot of people bashing a guy none of you know.  Mr. Otis, if your reading this i give you the biggest congratulations you will not ever hear from these "know it alls" on this board.  This board contains a lot of folks that think they know more about the bass species than all the state game departments put together.  And their reasoning for bashing you is because they are jealous that they fish tournaments every weekend and will never catch a bass like that and you did it probably sitting on the bank in a lounge chair drinking a cold beer with a rod and reel older than any of them and they have the newest and spiffiest models on the market.  See guys, the problem with many of you here is you dont and were never taught the good ole fashion enjoyment of fishing.  Some people appreciate fishing for what it is...the chance to get out and enjoy the outdoors and relax and all the friendship that comes along with it.  Some of you should think about that and try it for yourselves.  Instead, all you see in fishing is money and competition.  It isnt a competition for ole Otis....it is his TRUE love for fishing where many (NOT ALL) of you just see the love of money and competition and bragging rights.  The smile of Otis can tell it all. He doesn't care about getting on here and showing off his catch everytime.  He is able to share his story with the ones close to him while he dips the fillets in buttermilk and into the hot grease.  Besides, how many of you doing the bashing here have ever fished the Satilla river...or better yet even know where its at?? Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## jason bales (May 18, 2009)

to everbody that thinks a replica looks as good as a skin mount you might need glasses i would never have a replica mount looks like well a replica not the real thing and who cares what the guy did with it its his


----------



## Otis (May 18, 2009)

fatboy84 said:


> I'm sure there is a village in Afghanistan that is missing their idiot...Maybe you could go fill the position for them.
> 
> 
> Get a grip and quit worrying with what someone does with an animal they legally harvest......


 




auwalker24 said:


> Just started reading this thread and just as i expected a lot of people bashing a guy none of you know. Mr. Otis, if your reading this i give you the biggest congratulations you will not ever hear from these "know it alls" on this board. This board contains a lot of folks that think they know more about the bass species than all the state game departments put together. And their reasoning for bashing you is because they are jealous that they fish tournaments every weekend and will never catch a bass like that and you did it probably sitting on the bank in a lounge chair drinking a cold beer with a rod and reel older than any of them and they have the newest and spiffiest models on the market. See guys, the problem with many of you here is you dont and were never taught the good ole fashion enjoyment of fishing. Some people appreciate fishing for what it is...the chance to get out and enjoy the outdoors and relax and all the friendship that comes along with it. Some of you should think about that and try it for yourselves. Instead, all you see in fishing is money and competition. It isnt a competition for ole Otis....it is his TRUE love for fishing where many (NOT ALL) of you just see the love of money and competition and bragging rights. The smile of Otis can tell it all. He doesn't care about getting on here and showing off his catch everytime. He is able to share his story with the ones close to him while he dips the fillets in buttermilk and into the hot grease. Besides, how many of you doing the bashing here have ever fished the Satilla river...or better yet even know where its at?? Thank you and have a nice day!


 
Yup. hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## Ricky (May 18, 2009)

auwalker24 said:


> Just started reading this thread and just as i expected a lot of people bashing a guy none of you know.  Mr. Otis, if your reading this i give you the biggest congratulations you will not ever hear from these "know it alls" on this board.  This board contains a lot of folks that think they know more about the bass species than all the state game departments put together.  And their reasoning for bashing you is because they are jealous that they fish tournaments every weekend and will never catch a bass like that and you did it probably sitting on the bank in a lounge chair drinking a cold beer with a rod and reel older than any of them and they have the newest and spiffiest models on the market.  See guys, the problem with many of you here is you dont and were never taught the good ole fashion enjoyment of fishing.  Some people appreciate fishing for what it is...the chance to get out and enjoy the outdoors and relax and all the friendship that comes along with it.  Some of you should think about that and try it for yourselves.  Instead, all you see in fishing is money and competition.  It isnt a competition for ole Otis....it is his TRUE love for fishing where many (NOT ALL) of you just see the love of money and competition and bragging rights.  The smile of Otis can tell it all. He doesn't care about getting on here and showing off his catch everytime.  He is able to share his story with the ones close to him while he dips the fillets in buttermilk and into the hot grease.  Besides, how many of you doing the bashing here have ever fished the Satilla river...or better yet even know where its at?? Thank you and have a nice day!


----------



## BLACKJACKMTMAN (May 18, 2009)

If it had been me, it would be on the wall....period!   Like a previous poster indicated, that fish has had at least a dozen opportunities to pass on it's genetic traits and would soon die of old age.  Since Otis caught it, legally I presume, he can do with it as he wishes.  Congrats Otis on a fish of a lifetime!


----------



## sinclair1 (May 18, 2009)

I feel like im in afghanistan now


----------



## Money man (May 18, 2009)

auwalker24 said:


> Just started reading this thread and just as i expected a lot of people bashing a guy none of you know.  Mr. Otis, if your reading this i give you the biggest congratulations you will not ever hear from these "know it alls" on this board.  This board contains a lot of folks that think they know more about the bass species than all the state game departments put together.  And their reasoning for bashing you is because they are jealous that they fish tournaments every weekend and will never catch a bass like that and you did it probably sitting on the bank in a lounge chair drinking a cold beer with a rod and reel older than any of them and they have the newest and spiffiest models on the market.  See guys, the problem with many of you here is you dont and were never taught the good ole fashion enjoyment of fishing.  Some people appreciate fishing for what it is...the chance to get out and enjoy the outdoors and relax and all the friendship that comes along with it.  Some of you should think about that and try it for yourselves.  Instead, all you see in fishing is money and competition.  It isnt a competition for ole Otis....it is his TRUE love for fishing where many (NOT ALL) of you just see the love of money and competition and bragging rights.  The smile of Otis can tell it all. He doesn't care about getting on here and showing off his catch everytime.  He is able to share his story with the ones close to him while he dips the fillets in buttermilk and into the hot grease.  Besides, how many of you doing the bashing here have ever fished the Satilla river...or better yet even know where its at?? Thank you and have a nice day!





Hmmm...well, I post pictures of fish I catch and I have never fished a bass tournament in my life and don't compete with anyone.

I agree with your overall sentiment in your message but have to clarify.....you don't have an issue with folks coming on this forum and sharing stories and pictures of their catches, right? There is a huge difference between showing off and showing pictures. Generally it is a motive that might not be easily determined without knowing someone personally. From my perspective, I really enjoy reading stories and seeing pictures of other peoples catches and I make an assumption that others might enjoy seeing the same of mine. I imagine most of the contributors to this forum feel the same way but I am generous or maybe just naive that way.


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 18, 2009)

congrats to you Mr. Otis and happy birthday to boot.

Auwalker great post. Some people just don't get it.


----------



## Eddie Munster (May 18, 2009)

Happy birthday Otis and nice catch. May the hot sauce be merciful on you on the other side.


----------



## fatboy84 (May 18, 2009)

auwalker24 said:


> Just started reading this thread and just as i expected a lot of people bashing a guy none of you know.  Mr. Otis, if your reading this i give you the biggest congratulations you will not ever hear from these "know it alls" on this board.  This board contains a lot of folks that think they know more about the bass species than all the state game departments put together.  And their reasoning for bashing you is because they are jealous that they fish tournaments every weekend and will never catch a bass like that and you did it probably sitting on the bank in a lounge chair drinking a cold beer with a rod and reel older than any of them and they have the newest and spiffiest models on the market.  See guys, the problem with many of you here is you dont and were never taught the good ole fashion enjoyment of fishing.  Some people appreciate fishing for what it is...the chance to get out and enjoy the outdoors and relax and all the friendship that comes along with it.  Some of you should think about that and try it for yourselves.  Instead, all you see in fishing is money and competition.  It isnt a competition for ole Otis....it is his TRUE love for fishing where many (NOT ALL) of you just see the love of money and competition and bragging rights.  The smile of Otis can tell it all. He doesn't care about getting on here and showing off his catch everytime.  He is able to share his story with the ones close to him while he dips the fillets in buttermilk and into the hot grease.  Besides, how many of you doing the bashing here have ever fished the Satilla river...or better yet even know where its at?? Thank you and have a nice day!



Well said bud...I know quite a few that would be happy to share the shade, bank, bait bucket and cooler with you any day.


----------



## runs with scissors (May 18, 2009)

auwalker24 said:


> Just started reading this thread and just as i expected a lot of people bashing a guy none of you know.  Mr. Otis, if your reading this i give you the biggest congratulations you will not ever hear from these "know it alls" on this board.  This board contains a lot of folks that think they know more about the bass species than all the state game departments put together.  And their reasoning for bashing you is because they are jealous that they fish tournaments every weekend and will never catch a bass like that and you did it probably sitting on the bank in a lounge chair drinking a cold beer with a rod and reel older than any of them and they have the newest and spiffiest models on the market.  See guys, the problem with many of you here is you dont and were never taught the good ole fashion enjoyment of fishing.  Some people appreciate fishing for what it is...the chance to get out and enjoy the outdoors and relax and all the friendship that comes along with it.  Some of you should think about that and try it for yourselves.  Instead, all you see in fishing is money and competition.  It isnt a competition for ole Otis....it is his TRUE love for fishing where many (NOT ALL) of you just see the love of money and competition and bragging rights.  The smile of Otis can tell it all. He doesn't care about getting on here and showing off his catch everytime.  He is able to share his story with the ones close to him while he dips the fillets in buttermilk and into the hot grease.  Besides, how many of you doing the bashing here have ever fished the Satilla river...or better yet even know where its at?? Thank you and have a nice day!


AMEN!
 Looks like the "Morality Tards" have set up shop on this thread!

Its the mans fish, if he wants to eat it, so be it! I would be glad to help him cook it!


----------



## BasserDrew (May 18, 2009)

As a kid my dad took me fishing and because we didn't have a lot of money it served two purposes - spending time with my dad in the outdoors where he could be a positive influence on my life and it served the purpose of saving the family money when we caught fish and were able to take them home to clean and eat.  There isn't a much better meal for you than fresh fish.  There is a reason why the Japanese live so long and a lot of studies have shown that it goes back to their diet consisting of easy to digest and high in nutrition fish meat - as well as other food from the ocean.  

Today, I rarely keep any fish because I don't want to deal with more work once I get home because kayak fishing in rivers is exhausting.  However, I will never forget my roots and how it all started - for food and fellowship like auwalker mentioned.  Today its still about the fellowship and being outside enjoying and being awestruck by creation, and hopefully one day I'll have a son to take fishing and teach all the positive life lessons my dad taught me while on the water.  

I have fished the Satilla River and there are big bass in there, although not good numbers of bass based on my experience.  However, sometimes that works in the favor of a bass getting big.  The river has some incredible panfish action in it and obviously that is a favorite meal of big bass so it would make sense for it to get that big.  I wouldn't be surprised though if the fish did come from a lake into the river because that has happened before on many creeks and rivers.  However there is enough slack water and oxbows for a fish that size to always hang out in without using much energy like those big lazy largemouths like to do.    

Congrats to Otis and like others said she had definitely given plenty back to the genetics cause in that waterway.  Just because I practice catch and release the majority of the time I think its good to let those that do keep fish know that not all who C&R have a problem with those that keep fish.  I'm not sure why there is a major barrier on fishing sites between the differing opinions on it.  Do I get a sick feeling inside my stomach when I see someone continuously raping a resource of huge fish and keeping way more than they need - sure, but still if they aren't breaking the law then what can you do.


----------



## maker4life (May 18, 2009)

I just wish I had a chunck of it to throw in the grease .


----------



## Jeff C. (May 18, 2009)

308-MIKE said:


> yoeman,
> i don't think it's called "retarded" anymore. it's refered to as "special".



You are a church goer yet you  when referring to the terms retarded and "special".Not funny.

This thread has it all.


----------



## HacksawJimWagons (May 18, 2009)

deadeye30215 said:


> AMEN!
> Looks like the "Morality Tards" have set up shop on this thread!
> 
> Its the mans fish, if he wants to eat it, so be it! I would be glad to help him cook it!



So the other day, i was fishing the Ocmulgee, and a kid, 15 or 16 or so caught a catfish about 20 yards down on the bank...there were about 4 of them, he and his buddies, and you know how moral tards band together....

So, After he got it off of his hook, he slammed it into the mud as hard as he could...He and his buddies high fived and laughed it up, and i tore down the bank and tore into thier behinds...the kid looked SHOCKED...like he had spiked a billion catfish into the mud in front of a 'passive' audience to no concequence...

Was i wrong for that too?...after all, he caught it legally, he can do with it what he wants right?...

If i get bashed for standing up for something I believe in, it wont phase me in the least...i know what i stand for, and i'll stand up any time i feel like what i believe in is being violated...i dont need any of you to hold my hand or agree with me...i know whats right...

so high five it up...and if i'm the only one standing on an issue, so be it....

but you let me catch you spiking that catfish in the mud again and you can join him...

yep


----------



## ratherbefishin (May 18, 2009)

Dang, catch a nice fish and get bashed to death. That kind of stuff is just fuel for the anti's. Almost sounds like we got a few on here.


----------



## auwalker24 (May 18, 2009)

Guys, i would just like to clarify myself. I fish unlike many i know.  Many people fish for one or two species and learn to do it well.   I fish for everything in every kind of body of water from huge lakes to walking creeks deep in the swamp. And the point i want to clarify is i catch and release A LOT.  Crappie fishing is one of my passions and there are days i catch 100 fish and may only bring home 10. So i wasnt chiming in to include all of you here.  I also love posting pictures sometimes before throwing them in the livewell or grease, sometimes before releasing them back into the water.  And yes i enjoy getting on here and reading peoples stories and seeing their catch and even sharing info.  Money Man i am with you...i was not aiming my words at you I can assure you.  The ones i was aiming to hit know who they are!  The whole reason i joined this place was to do just that...share the same passion and love for the outdoors as the rest of you here and that includes myself posting pictures of my catch. But i have read so much bashing from some of the wanna-be bass professionals here about some things and i have to admit that i even agree with them many times.  I myself never keep a bass unless it is at sinclair or its a spotted bass in places i dont like them such as the rivers inhabited by the shoal bass.  Shoal bass is something i dont think anyone should ever keep but its not my right to go bashing someone that does......ESPECIALLY someone like Mr. Otis!  He probably has never meant any harm to anyone and just loves his little creek bank and for someone to bash him b/c he didn't get it mounted or get a replica, ect is insane.  Who is to say he can even afford to do such.  So my point is that i am not here to offend anyone and tell anyone they are right or wrong.  But to have grown men here yell and rant about a fish they didn't catch and about a man whom none of you know is taking it a little to far.  Trust me i have some that complain to me for keeping some of the huge flatheads i catch.  Some argue we should let the trophys go and keep the smaller ones.  If it becomes a law i will do just that.  But untill then i will continue going to my secret hole and catch me as many as i can b/c they serve as my fish in the freezer for the rest of the year.  This is some of the best eating to me and also the reason i release many of the other fish i catch.  Going a few times a year can last me all year.  And i understand those that disagree with me and i dont argue with them.  So lets all enjoy this place for what it is and agree to disagree with eachother at times but we should all be proud for a guy like Mr. Otis and his catch shouldn't we. I am!


----------



## bass boss (May 18, 2009)

*Big BASS*

IT'S a very sad to see this negative commentary involving this mans great catch.I know if RANDALL OR FISHLIPPS WOULD HAVE CAUGHT THIS FISH,SOME OF YOU ON THIS BOARD WOULD BEEN SAYING NOTHING BUT GREAT THINGS! This is sad in 2009 we still have bigots!,I PRAY ONE DAY A MAN WILL NOT JUDGED WHEATER HE IS SITTING ON A BANK FISHING OR CRUISING AROUND IN A 45,000 THOUSAND DOLLAR BASS BOAT!


----------



## huntfish (May 18, 2009)

Congrats on a great BDay present.   That is a Bass of a lifetime.   I hope it fed your family well..

Folks, remember that the World Record Bass was also dinner for the family.   Like this one, I'm sure many other records have also been consumed for dinner.

Awesome Fish and Congrats.


----------



## riprap (May 18, 2009)

Money man said:


> Equipment used to catch this beast?
> 
> We need more details. Not that it matters but there was another thread going around debating the best types of reels. Seems like maybe this story would be good anecdotal  support for someone's opinion on what the best is. Surely if the reel used to get this fish "possible second largest fish in GA record book" to the bank/boat, that might have some merit in the discussion of which reel is best to use?
> 
> ...



Spinning rod medium heavy. The BB Boom was designed for that set up. Once again the BB Boom is . This record setting bass will be pushed down just like the others.


----------



## Jerk (May 18, 2009)

Hacksaw Jim,

I agree with you 100% about having the right to express your opinion.

It's just my opinion that you might possibly have one of the silliest ones I've ever heard.

Get 'em Otis!


----------



## Gut_Pile (May 18, 2009)

HacksawJimWagons said:


> So, After he got it off of his hook, he slammed it into the mud as hard as he could...He and his buddies high fived and laughed it up, \



I really don't think anyone on here said anything about supporting people slamming fish into the mud. I think any serious fisherman or anyone for that matter on here would have a problem with that. That has nothing to do with this man keeping a fish to eat. Your point is not even relevant to anything on here that has been discussed. Would I rather have heard of him letting it go...yes. Am I going to sit here and bash someone I don't know for eating it. Never even crossed my mind. You have no idea this persons financial situation, or there knowledge of catch and release practices.  They might have been raised to catch and eat. They might think you are crazy and losing your mind for you wanting him to turn it loose.This could have been his first time fishing YOU DONT KNOW, and I think most people that catch a 18.5lb bass isn't going to throw it back especially someone who doesn't get to fish much or has a financial problem. Shoot I have caught my fair share of big fish I have thrown back but one that big would be on my wall, probably a replica put if I wanted to keep it I'm going to. Now I don't know Mr. Otis and don't know anything about his life or his fishing career or his knowledge on catch and release practices. Give the guy a break and be glad he enjoyed his time on the water in the great outdoors and will be able to eat and good healthy meal. 

Once again Congrats Mr. Otis on one heck of a fish!


----------



## Old Dead River (May 18, 2009)

what is Bay Meadows? some trophy pond or something?

supposed to be some big flatheads in the satilla right? dnr had a flathead eradication program going there at one point i know


----------



## BassAholic1118 (May 18, 2009)

Congrats Otis wow had I of had caught it I would still be running around and screaming hook still in mouth and rod dragging.

I would run from town to town screaming whoooooo whoooooo check this out!!!!! And yes that beast would go on my wall along with my other memories.


----------



## t bird (May 18, 2009)

Wow what a biggun!! All I catch is dinks on my birthday


----------



## Just BB (May 18, 2009)

auwalker24 said:


> Just started reading this thread and just as i expected a lot of people bashing a guy none of you know.  Mr. Otis, if your reading this i give you the biggest congratulations you will not ever hear from these "know it alls" on this board.  This board contains a lot of folks that think they know more about the bass species than all the state game departments put together.  And their reasoning for bashing you is because they are jealous that they fish tournaments every weekend and will never catch a bass like that and you did it probably sitting on the bank in a lounge chair drinking a cold beer with a rod and reel older than any of them and they have the newest and spiffiest models on the market.  See guys, the problem with many of you here is you dont and were never taught the good ole fashion enjoyment of fishing.  Some people appreciate fishing for what it is...the chance to get out and enjoy the outdoors and relax and all the friendship that comes along with it.  Some of you should think about that and try it for yourselves.  Instead, all you see in fishing is money and competition.  It isnt a competition for ole Otis....it is his TRUE love for fishing where many (NOT ALL) of you just see the love of money and competition and bragging rights.  The smile of Otis can tell it all. He doesn't care about getting on here and showing off his catch everytime.  He is able to share his story with the ones close to him while he dips the fillets in buttermilk and into the hot grease.  Besides, how many of you doing the bashing here have ever fished the Satilla river...or better yet even know where its at?? Thank you and have a nice day!



 I like this guy, me and you need to go fishin sometime!


----------



## DrewDennis (May 19, 2009)

In honor of this thread...I'm gonna fry up the next 5 I catch regardless of size!


----------



## alexmlane (May 19, 2009)

Booner Killa said:


> Some of you folks kill me. You have no idea what kind of background this fella came from. Now I'm not saying this is the case by any means but suppose this bass feeds the mans family a better meal than they've had all year and that's why he has the fist pump in the pic? I say eat up bud and let me know how she tastes!!! Hope the hush puppies are good to! Congrats on a great fish...hope you catch another one for another meal tomorrow! SOME FOLKS NEED TO GET OFF THEIR HIGH HORSE! Not attackin anyone specific...just the knuckleheads!!!!



I agree....these "knuckleheads" need to chill out about him eating the fish. Granted if I caught the fish I would have gotten a replica and released the fish.

Does it look like ole Otis is a tournament angler, weekend angler or that he practices catch and release? NO it doesnt! Otis prolly caught that sitting on a 5 gallon bucket fishing for crappie, bream or cats and was fishing for food and not pleasure. It is his fish to do whatever he wants with it. Congrats Mr. Otis and if you read this please post a pic of you eating the filets!


----------



## LanierSpots (May 19, 2009)

I wont get into the Eat or no eat part of this thread because there are always two sides to a story and neither can see the others side.  Its a old argument that will never be settled but in my opinion, which probably does not mean a thing, that fish does not even look close to a 18.5 pound largemouth.      

Just an opinion.  Take it for what its worth


----------



## Mako22 (May 19, 2009)

Ray Scott created all this garbage about not eating the Bass. I eat every one I catch big or small!


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (May 19, 2009)

What a bunch of clowns...
I hope he had a big bowl of grits and some hushpuppies to go along with it!


----------



## Carp (May 19, 2009)

Fry it up!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 19, 2009)

Yall bassguys are a sensitive bunch arent you? I thought I was in the duck forum with all this bickering over nothing.


----------



## Money man (May 19, 2009)

auwalker24 said:


> Guys, i would just like to clarify myself. I fish unlike many i know.  Many people fish for one or two species and learn to do it well.   I fish for everything in every kind of body of water from huge lakes to walking creeks deep in the swamp. And the point i want to clarify is i catch and release A LOT.  Crappie fishing is one of my passions and there are days i catch 100 fish and may only bring home 10. So i wasnt chiming in to include all of you here.  I also love posting pictures sometimes before throwing them in the livewell or grease, sometimes before releasing them back into the water.  And yes i enjoy getting on here and reading peoples stories and seeing their catch and even sharing info.  Money Man i am with you...i was not aiming my words at you I can assure you.  The ones i was aiming to hit know who they are!  The whole reason i joined this place was to do just that...share the same passion and love for the outdoors as the rest of you here and that includes myself posting pictures of my catch. But i have read so much bashing from some of the wanna-be bass professionals here about some things and i have to admit that i even agree with them many times.  I myself never keep a bass unless it is at sinclair or its a spotted bass in places i dont like them such as the rivers inhabited by the shoal bass.  Shoal bass is something i dont think anyone should ever keep but its not my right to go bashing someone that does......ESPECIALLY someone like Mr. Otis!  He probably has never meant any harm to anyone and just loves his little creek bank and for someone to bash him b/c he didn't get it mounted or get a replica, ect is insane.  Who is to say he can even afford to do such.  So my point is that i am not here to offend anyone and tell anyone they are right or wrong.  But to have grown men here yell and rant about a fish they didn't catch and about a man whom none of you know is taking it a little to far.  Trust me i have some that complain to me for keeping some of the huge flatheads i catch.  Some argue we should let the trophys go and keep the smaller ones.  If it becomes a law i will do just that.  But untill then i will continue going to my secret hole and catch me as many as i can b/c they serve as my fish in the freezer for the rest of the year.  This is some of the best eating to me and also the reason i release many of the other fish i catch.  Going a few times a year can last me all year.  And i understand those that disagree with me and i dont argue with them.  So lets all enjoy this place for what it is and agree to disagree with eachother at times but we should all be proud for a guy like Mr. Otis and his catch shouldn't we. I am!




Amen....I am with you brother.

Now I have to go work on catching some fish and making up a good story to tell with pics. 

I still want to know what the rig was he caught it on because I love to watch the other threads on spinning versus bait cast versus spincast reels and Gloomis vs Carrot stick vs other stuff that I have not even heard of. I get a kick reading stories where big fish are landed by a Wally World Zebco or a spiderman rod and reel. This would be a good story to prove my belief that you should fish with what you feel comfortable with and spend as much  or as little money as you feel comfortable with on your fishing equipment.....but never look down on a man (or woman) who doesn't have the most expensive equipment on the lake because they might surprise you just like my experience I mentioned earlier as a kid with the old guy with a cane pole. Of course, Otis could have caught this thing on a 250 dollar rod with a 300 dollar reel......who knows and I am not making any assumptions!


----------



## whchunter (May 19, 2009)

*Wow*

Congrats to Otis. By name he is Goodman but he is also a Luckyman. What a birthday present. By looking at the picture I can tell he was also a Happyman that day. Hope he has many more birthdays like that one. You're the man Otis!! 

To all those envious posters who always post negative comments, get a life and just try to be happy for someone other than yourself.


----------



## Rockett (May 19, 2009)

Well due to the fact I started this mess by posting ole Otis's pic I guess I should weigh in my thoughts.  It seems as if some have forgotten why we actually gained a passion for the outdoors to begin with.   I remember a movie I watched with my son one day about a kid that hurt his arm and ended up pitching for a major league baseball team.  The whole team had forgotten what they began playing baseball for in the beginning of their careers.  It took this little boy to help them all remember what they started playing for,  "A passion for the game".  Seems like many on here have forgotten why we love fishing/hunting so much to begin with.  I took my son Turkey hunting this year and was all about killing the ole Tom.  About halfway down the old two path road, just as daylight was breaking, I stopped my son and we sat there in the middle of the road, listening to everything come alive.  As I tried to identify every sound we heard, my son looked up at me and said -- Daddy, did God make all that?  That was one of the moments that made me realize why I had such a passion for the outdoors to begin with.  The thought of killing something didn’t  seem that important anymore.  As we as outdoorsman become seasoned veterans I think it’s only natural for our ideals to change about what we shoot, what we keep and so on, but I think the passion for the game has always been and will remain the same, though we may lose sight of that at some point.  Mr. Otis, decided to keep that beautiful fish and that was his decision to make!  We should all rejoice in the fact that the little state of GA can grow em that big, embrace the positives of the situation, stop searching for the negatives and ask Mr. Otis to pass the grits!


----------



## Judge (May 19, 2009)

Congrats to Otis.  That is one fine bass.


----------



## Milkman (May 19, 2009)

Folks are unemployed and loosing their homes and wondering where their next meal is coming from in some cases,  

Major corporations are going bankrupt worldwide

Our federal government is trying as hard as possible to put us in debt for eternity

Terrorists are threatening our very way of life

-----------------------------------------------------------------

And folks at Woody's are arguing about whether a man should eat a game fish or not


----------



## BullRed (May 19, 2009)

I need details, did he use cornmeal or flower, a wet batter or dry, peanut or vegetable oil, salt, pepper, Tony Chacheres, dill or sweet pickles, cole slaw or salad, hushpuppies with or without onions, or fries, sweet tea or coke. 

We forget why that fish was created, to be EATEN. Read my signature line and go do some research. God put every critter on this earth to be eaten by us or something else. There isn't anything better than some good wholesome protein that God's nature has provided. I bet that fish was hands down better than some ole frozen Gordon fish sticks!!


----------



## Sweetwater (May 19, 2009)

Rockett said:


> Well due to the fact I started this mess by posting ole Otis's pic I guess I should weigh in my thoughts.  It seems as if some have forgotten why we actually gained a passion for the outdoors to begin with.   I remember a movie I watched with my son one day about a kid that hurt his arm and ended up pitching for a major league baseball team.  The whole team had forgotten what they began playing baseball for in the beginning of their careers.  It took this little boy to help them all remember what they started playing for,  "A passion for the game".  Seems like many on here have forgotten why we love fishing/hunting so much to begin with.  I took my son Turkey hunting this year and was all about killing the ole Tom.  About halfway down the old two path road, just as daylight was breaking, I stopped my son and we sat there in the middle of the road, listening to everything come alive.  As I tried to identify every sound we heard, my son looked up at me and said -- Daddy, did God make all that?  That was one of the moments that made me realize why I had such a passion for the outdoors to begin with.  The thought of killing something didn’t  seem that important anymore.  As we as outdoorsman become seasoned veterans I think it’s only natural for our ideals to change about what we shoot, what we keep and so on, but I think the passion for the game has always been and will remain the same, though we may lose sight of that at some point.  Mr. Otis, decided to keep that beautiful fish and that was his decision to make!  We should all rejoice in the fact that the little state of GA can grow em that big, embrace the positives of the situation, stop searching for the negatives and ask Mr. Otis to pass the grits!



Excellent post.


----------



## GaMudd (May 19, 2009)

I justify my trips to Bass Pro by telling my wife that I would catch more fish if I had more (and more expensive) gear.  I bet Otis is going to shoot that theory all to ****.  I hope my wife doesn't find this thread.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 19, 2009)

> I thought I was in the duck forum with all this bickering over nothing.



That's cold, right there.



> I need details, did he use cornmeal or flower, a wet batter or dry, peanut or vegetable oil,



You can bet Otis used cornmeal, and I'm giving odds that he didn't use no stinking oil, but Crisco or lard,


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 19, 2009)

Rockett said:


> Well due to the fact I started this mess by posting ole Otis's pic I guess I should weigh in my thoughts.  It seems as if some have forgotten why we actually gained a passion for the outdoors to begin with.   I remember a movie I watched with my son one day about a kid that hurt his arm and ended up pitching for a major league baseball team.  The whole team had forgotten what they began playing baseball for in the beginning of their careers.  It took this little boy to help them all remember what they started playing for,  "A passion for the game".  Seems like many on here have forgotten why we love fishing/hunting so much to begin with.  I took my son Turkey hunting this year and was all about killing the ole Tom.  About halfway down the old two path road, just as daylight was breaking, I stopped my son and we sat there in the middle of the road, listening to everything come alive.  As I tried to identify every sound we heard, my son looked up at me and said -- Daddy, did God make all that?  That was one of the moments that made me realize why I had such a passion for the outdoors to begin with.  The thought of killing something didn’t  seem that important anymore.  As we as outdoorsman become seasoned veterans I think it’s only natural for our ideals to change about what we shoot, what we keep and so on, but I think the passion for the game has always been and will remain the same, though we may lose sight of that at some point.  Mr. Otis, decided to keep that beautiful fish and that was his decision to make!  We should all rejoice in the fact that the little state of GA can grow em that big, embrace the positives of the situation, stop searching for the negatives and ask Mr. Otis to pass the grits!



that is a great post. everytime some one asks me why i fish and hunt, i try to explain it's the experience of it all, not the kill. i'll remember this when i'm asked again.


----------



## smittyg (May 19, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> That's cold, right there.
> 
> 
> 
> You can bet Otis used cornmeal, and I'm giving odds that he didn't use no stinking oil, but Crisco or lard,



why would you think he would use crisco or lard?


----------



## smittyg (May 19, 2009)

everyone has the right to thier opinion. I would've had the fish mounted, thats because I dont eat bass. this is directed to those who are BASHING  Mr. Otis, if you believe in total catch and release and you deer hunt, next season take a rifle loaded with tranquilizer darts, and when that 170 class buck comes by, shoot him, measures him, take pics and let him get up and walk off. if you can do that and post a video of it being done, YOU DA MAN!!


----------



## Paymaster (May 19, 2009)

remember,"fish are not our friends,they are our food!"


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 19, 2009)

smittyg said:


> why would you think he would use crisco or lard?



Because that is what people traditionally cooked fish in, and Otis looks like a traditional sort of fellow.   

Fish cooked in lard is some kind of good just like french fries. That's why Mcdonald's was one of the last chains to quit using beef tallow to fry its french fries.

Then cook some hushpuppies in that hot lard.  Talk about melt in your mouth.

If I didn't have a significant other looking over my shoulder, I'd still be frying fish in lard.  I still do it some, now that you can buy lard in small "individual" portions.

You haven't eaten something good until you've eaten some real biscuits made with real lard.

A lot of mom and pop Hispanic restaurants use lard, and you can really taste the difference (or maybe that's just your arteries tightening up).


----------



## auwalker24 (May 19, 2009)

smittyg said:


> everyone has the right to thier opinion. I would've had the fish mounted, thats because I dont eat bass. this is directed to those who are BASHING  Mr. Otis, if you believe in total catch and release and you deer hunt, next season take a rifle loaded with tranquilizer darts, and when that 170 class buck comes by, shoot him, measures him, take pics and let him get up and walk off. if you can do that and post a video of it being done, YOU DA MAN!!


\


I like alot!!!


----------



## smittyg (May 19, 2009)

fish and lard just don't mix. lard in biscuit yes. fish NO


----------



## Randall (May 19, 2009)

*big bass*

Looking at the photo Otis isn't holding that bass out to far from his body. Both of his hands from the photo look to be about the same size and same distance from his body. Whether it's 18lbs or not I can't say but that is a long, long bass with a lot of girth no matter how big Otis is. From the photo I don't see how anybody could say that it's not 18lbs. Matt Servant of Mattlures thought the same thing when he saw the photo and Matt just caught a 15lber last week and has seen a bunch of teen size fish in his life time. I am going to have to take Otis for his word on this one. That's a huge fish. I just wish he would have released it and weighed it on certified scales. I would have been down there trying to catch it next spring.


----------



## Rockett (May 19, 2009)

We'll I am still trying to get hold of Mr. Otis but did talk to a guy that saw the fish up close in personal.  Now this guys hands are the size of my head and he said he put both of his fist in that Bass's mouth with no problem.  So it was a huge fish.


----------



## EON (May 19, 2009)

Eat'em all I say......I do!


----------



## Rockett (May 19, 2009)

Ok boys finally got a hold of Mr. Otis.  Here's the scoop!  he caught the fish on a red and silver rhino reel, wave worm and get this (10lb test  line) - I told him what he had caught and he had no idea - in fact I think he got a bit nervous when I told him just how close he was to a record.  One of the editors of GON is contacting him now so I'm sure the story will show up.  Oh they weighed him 3 times at the local bait shop on a digital scale.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 19, 2009)

> Oh they weighed him 3 times at the local bait shop on a digital scale.



Bet Doug Hannon will hate to hear that.

You didn't think to ask Otis how many pounds of fillets he got did you?


----------



## Rockett (May 19, 2009)

No but according to a few they are going to fry it up for the family reunion!


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 19, 2009)

Rockett said:


> Ok boys finally got a hold of Mr. Otis.  Here's the scoop!  he caught the fish on a red and silver rhino reel, wave worm and get this (10lb test  line) - I told him what he had caught and he had no idea - in fact I think he got a bit nervous when I told him just how close he was to a record.  One of the editors of GON is contacting him now so I'm sure the story will show up.  Oh they weighed him 3 times at the local bait shop on a digital scale.




Thanks for the bird doggin' on this Rockett!


----------



## Rockett (May 19, 2009)

Very Welcome!


----------



## Judge (May 19, 2009)

*Agreed*



Randall said:


> Looking at the photo Otis isn't holding that bass out to far from his body. Both of his hands from the photo look to be about the same size and same distance from his body. Whether it's 18lbs or not I can't say but that is a long, long bass with a lot of girth no matter how big Otis is. From the photo I don't see how anybody could say that it's not 18lbs. Matt Servant of Mattlures thought the same thing when he saw the photo and Matt just caught a 15lber last week and has seen a bunch of teen size fish in his life time. I am going to have to take Otis for his word on this one. That's a huge fish. I just wish he would have released it and weighed it on certified scales. I would have been down there trying to catch it next spring.



I've never seen an 18 pounder, but I would not doubt this one being 18.  Congrats again Otis.


----------



## HacksawJimWagons (May 19, 2009)

Rockett said:


> Well due to the fact I started this mess by posting ole Otis's pic I guess I should weigh in my thoughts.  It seems as if some have forgotten why we actually gained a passion for the outdoors to begin with.   I remember a movie I watched with my son one day about a kid that hurt his arm and ended up pitching for a major league baseball team.  The whole team had forgotten what they began playing baseball for in the beginning of their careers.  It took this little boy to help them all remember what they started playing for,  "A passion for the game".  Seems like many on here have forgotten why we love fishing/hunting so much to begin with.  I took my son Turkey hunting this year and was all about killing the ole Tom.  About halfway down the old two path road, just as daylight was breaking, I stopped my son and we sat there in the middle of the road, listening to everything come alive.  As I tried to identify every sound we heard, my son looked up at me and said -- Daddy, did God make all that?  That was one of the moments that made me realize why I had such a passion for the outdoors to begin with.  The thought of killing something didn’t  seem that important anymore.  As we as outdoorsman become seasoned veterans I think it’s only natural for our ideals to change about what we shoot, what we keep and so on, but I think the passion for the game has always been and will remain the same, though we may lose sight of that at some point.  Mr. Otis, decided to keep that beautiful fish and that was his decision to make!  We should all rejoice in the fact that the little state of GA can grow em that big, embrace the positives of the situation, stop searching for the negatives and ask Mr. Otis to pass the grits!



insightful post.....one of the few...thanks for that..

and i can be man enough to congradulate the guy, and maybe even envy his catch a little....

i just really, really, really, PASSIONATELY, and whole heartedly  wish he would have released it...


----------



## Rockett (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment and I wish he would have released it also!


----------



## Ron288 (May 19, 2009)

GaMudd said:


> Man that's a hawg!  I want details.  Who weighed it?  What did he catch it on?   Was he using a new color pattern BB Boom?
> Sure would have been nice if he let him go, but a man's gotta eat.



Caught it on the BULL SHAD


----------



## Cameron (May 20, 2009)

http://texasfishingforum.com/forums...61/Re_a_possible_18_1_2lb_from_Ga#Post3478561

This thread makes me LOL.


----------



## boohoo222 (May 20, 2009)

i enjoy fishin its relaxing and fun but whats behind it all for me is FOOD. i catch it i eat it......bass bream cats ...it all food......nuff said


----------



## Old Dead River (May 20, 2009)

rockett, were there any more photos of the fish taken?


----------



## HacksawJimWagons (May 21, 2009)

Cameron said:


> http://texasfishingforum.com/forums...61/Re_a_possible_18_1_2lb_from_Ga#Post3478561



wow...^^Those guys just refuse to believe...

i dont have any doubt that it was 18 lbs...and i know it wont be the last pulled from Georgia Waters...


----------



## Sweetwater (May 21, 2009)

HacksawJimWagons said:


> wow...^^Those guys just refuse to believe...
> 
> i dont have any doubt that it was 18 lbs...and i know it wont be the last pulled from Georgia Waters...



Let em believe what they want. They just can't get over the fact that not everything is bigger in Texas. Lol.


----------



## ylhatch (May 21, 2009)

i eat all legal fish shoot all legal deer and both drakes and hens they all eat gooooooood!!!!!


----------



## Rockett (May 21, 2009)

I'm not sure if there were any other pics taken or not - I would assume that they took some at home as well as at the newspaper but I don't know that. I think GON is talking with him as well as drew a river bassin so I'm sure they will find out.


----------



## bowfinbrian (May 21, 2009)

I would like to test the scales the fish was weighed on, digital scales are notoriously inaccurate.  It is a huge fish though and congrats to the guy who caught it.


----------



## mesocollins (May 22, 2009)

Whenever I catch one over 10, I'm keeping it and getting it mounted along with my 9lber. I let go pretty much anything between 2lbs and 10lbs. Once a bass gets to 18lbs(not even that big), it's spawning potential goes down. Think about a woman. A healthy, young, and athletic woman can have kids that will most likely be healthy and athletic until a certain point where they have a chance of having physical problems and eventually she can't have any more kids. Once a fish gets old(9+), its pretty much going to go downhill from there. Whatever, I'll make sure I send a private message to everyone except Hacksawjimwagons lol. At least ya'll won't bash me for my accomplishment. Seriously, I bet this guy is a trophy deer hunter. Whats the Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----' difference in that and trophy bass fishing? I mean, you CAN'T let the Giant buck go to have more giant buck babies.


----------



## mesocollins (May 22, 2009)

lol, didn't mean to use profanity haha. It wasn't even a bad word.


----------



## Old Dead River (May 22, 2009)

were their any measurements posted on the fish?


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (May 22, 2009)

Congrats to Otis, and whether he ate it, mounted it, WHO CARES.


BTW, how many of ya'll have eaten a 18 pound bass before to know they taste that bad? I'm just curious.


----------



## NoOne (May 22, 2009)

I've been watching a special on the news this week on children of the recession. If you have not seen this please take time to look at it on the link I provided. 

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/05/21/business/childofrecession/main5032343.shtml

There are so many people in the world today that are in dire need and hungrey. God provided the fish and the animals for our enjoyment and survival. I rememeber in the new testsmant of the bible where the Lord broke a few fish and fed thousands. I'm sure if one 18 pound fish is taken out to feed this man and his family, he is able to provide many more in the future to do the same.

I like to keep a few fish myself to eat from time to time and will continue to do so as the Lord provides. If I can help someone out there who is hungrey and would like a few fish to eat then I will help there also.


----------



## Gordon (May 22, 2009)

Well done and Happy birthday Otis.

I hope she tasted well?  Smaller ones are far more tasty than old girls like that, but each to his own.


----------



## Marks500 (May 22, 2009)

lol... That looks like a Nice Tasty Bass.... I am sure that meat will be nice and Tender...LOL... Why do black Folks always eat a Monster bass? That sucker would be on my wall or back in the water for another day.


----------



## Rockett (May 22, 2009)

Actually all folks eat MONSTER bass!!


----------



## Brushcreek (May 22, 2009)

Currahee said:


> God provided the fish and the animals for our enjoyment and survival. I rememeber in the new testsmant of the bible where the Lord broke a few fish and fed thousands. I'm sure if one 18 pound fish is taken out to feed this man and his family, he is able to provide many more in the future to do the same.
> 
> I like to keep a few fish myself to eat from time to time and will continue to do so as the Lord provides. If I can help someone out there who is hungrey and would like a few fish to eat then I will help there also.



that's what i was thinking!


----------



## basschaser (May 22, 2009)

ive never kept a bass but you can bet   if i caught a 18 pounder i would ride around with in my truck for a month at least just showin it off
congrats


----------



## saltysenior (May 22, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> lol... That looks like a Nice Tasty Bass.... I am sure that meat will be nice and Tender...LOL... Why do black Folks always eat a Monster bass? That sucker would be on my wall or back in the water for another day.





 they probably ask ''why do white folks fish them dumb tournaments''????:biggrin2


----------



## BasserDrew (May 22, 2009)

Good news guys.  If everyone can just hang in there I am going to be posting something later on my interview with Otis.  All of your questions will be answered.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 22, 2009)

> Why do black Folks always eat a Monster bass?





> they probably ask ''why do white folks fish them dumb tournaments''????:biggrin2



Ask some black folks (and some white crackers) what they think about someone who will spend $30,000 on a boat to catch fish, just to throw them back.


----------



## boohoo222 (May 22, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Ask some black folks (and some white crackers) what they think about someone who will spend $30,000 on a boat to catch fish, just to throw them back.


----------



## modern_yeoman (May 22, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> lol... That looks like a Nice Tasty Bass.... I am sure that meat will be nice and Tender...LOL... Why do black Folks always eat a Monster bass? That sucker would be on my wall or back in the water for another day.




Painting with a broad brush aren't ya???


----------



## HacksawJimWagons (May 22, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Ask some black folks (and some white crackers) what they think about someone who will spend $30,000 on a boat to catch fish, just to throw them back.



white crackers?....holy....i dont even know what to say about that...



yet....


----------



## Sweetwater (May 22, 2009)

BasserDrew said:


> Good news guys.  If everyone can just hang in there I am going to be posting something later on my interview with Otis.  All of your questions will be answered.


----------



## bowfinbrian (May 22, 2009)

Drew, if you are going to go through the trouble of interviewing the guy can you please test the scales on which the fish was weighed??????  This would be a monumental catch if it was certified........biggest fish from GA since Perry's anyone????!!!!  I am too lazy to search right now, but the # of 18lb + bass worldwide minus California is very low.  I am very skeptical.


----------



## Nitro (May 22, 2009)

I'm mad only for one reason- Otis didn't call me. I would have brought hush puppies and slaw.......


----------



## bowfinbrian (May 22, 2009)

Pics of 18lb bass for reference.

http://www.trophybassonly.com/id70_bobs_18_6.htm 

http://www.trophybassonly.com/id119_galen_jensen_18_62.htm

http://www.trophybassonly.com/id162_rod_martin_18_9.htm

http://www.trophybassonly.com/id85_mike_long18_3.htm

http://www.trophybassonly.com/id85_mike_long_18_1.htm


----------



## Nicodemus (May 22, 2009)

Nitro said:


> I'm mad only for one reason- Otis didn't call me. I would have brought hush puppies and slaw.......





And cheesegrits! Don`t forget the cheesegrits and pickles!! 

It`s a fish, folks...


----------



## germag (May 22, 2009)

HacksawJimWagons said:


> Ducks, Deer, and Fish are not the same thing, and are managed seperately with thier own rules and regs based on the particular species and its abundance....
> 
> its not a sound argument....
> 
> ...



You are absolutely entitled to hold and express your opinion. No matter how ill-informed or incorrect it may be.


----------



## germag (May 22, 2009)

Congratulations on your catch, Otis! I hope you enjoy it....should go good with some french fries and hush puppies and cole slaw...maybe some baked beans and bread and butter pickles....man, I'm making myself hungry. When's dinner, Otis?


----------



## germag (May 22, 2009)

HacksawJimWagons said:


> insightful post.....one of the few...thanks for that..
> 
> and i can be man enough to congradulate the guy, and maybe even envy his catch a little....
> 
> i just really, really, really, PASSIONATELY, and whole heartedly  wish he would have released it...



Well..see...here's the deal. He didn't release it. He took it home to eat it, which is his right. He caught it, it's a legal fish...he can choose what to do with it. It's really, truly, wholeheartedly none of your business. To me, making a comment referring to his actions as "retarded" is more than a little disrespectful to not only Otis, but a whole bunch of other people too...sort of akin to Obama's "Special Olympics" comment....it's way more irresponsible than Otis keeping a fish that he has every right, both legally and morally to keep. 

It's not going to be the end of the bass fishery in Georgia. There's no telling how many fish just like it have been caught and eaten in Georgia over the years and yet....sonofagun...SURPRISE!!!...there's ANOTHER one. In fact, we have PLENTY of bass in Georgia. It didn't wipe out the species. And..as long as most everybody obeys the regulations that are in place, we'll continue to have plenty of bass. The people that wrote those rules and regulations know a heck of a lot more than you do about how to conserve the species and maintain the proper populations.


----------



## Old Dead River (May 22, 2009)

that's a great website. some really nice fish therein.



bowfinbrian said:


> Pics of 18lb bass for reference.
> 
> http://www.trophybassonly.com/id70_bobs_18_6.htm
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Dead River (May 22, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> lol... That looks like a Nice Tasty Bass.... I am sure that meat will be nice and Tender...LOL... Why do black Folks always eat a Monster bass? That sucker would be on my wall or back in the water for another day.




it has more to do with class than race. blue collar fishermen are out there for food, not for prize money or endorsements. Many white people would've done the same thing.


----------



## maker4life (May 22, 2009)

smittyg said:


> fish and lard just don't mix. lard in biscuit yes. fish NO



WHAT ? Nothing beats lard for frying fish !


----------



## bowfinbrian (May 22, 2009)

It's the biggest fricken fish from GA since the world record, it's a big deal. Get it certified, take it to Harveys or Piggly Wiggly for christ's sake. I don't care what you do with it afterwards, fry the fat out of it. 

Still skeptical.


----------



## River Fisher (May 23, 2009)

Wow..I didn't even get through a third of the posts and I was laughing my behind off. It seems as if there are some self rightous wanna be sportsmen out there. Granted 99.9% of the time, I practice catch and release. I can't remember the last time I brought fish home to eat. Alot easier to through 'em back and go by some cleaned fish to throw on the grill. (I have brought some home to give to my neighbor). I would never chastise anyone for what they do with their catch. They have spent  and will spend their lives out on the open water, hoping for one day to bring in such a fish, and when they do, god bless them and I believe it is up to them what they do with that fish (within the laws of course). immoral or wahtever is purely the opinion of the one casting the blame and is just crazy. Great catch and if you eat it, good for you, if you mount it good for you and if you let it go, good for you. it's your fish.


----------



## fireman1501 (May 23, 2009)

I TOLD MY BUDDY AT WORK THERE WOULD BE A GOOD FISH COME OUT OF BAYMEADOWS WHEN THE Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- BROKE. THERE WILL BE A COUPLE MORE . CONGRADULATIONS ON THE CATCH MAN.


----------



## fireman1501 (May 23, 2009)

I meant when the bank busted .


----------



## huntingonthefly (May 24, 2009)

I have a friend down in Atkinson (below Nahunta) that said they were wearing out big bass down at the bridge. You reckon the rumors of a big lake bust several counties up just got people excited to run out there and try and caught BASS THAT HAD BEEN THERE ALL ALONG? Esp. with the dam bust being that far back upriver. The locals down there said it was the reason why they were catching them though.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 24, 2009)

huntingonthefly said:


> I have a friend down in Atkinson (below Nahunta) that said they were wearing out big bass down at the bridge. You reckon the rumors of a big lake bust several counties up just got people excited to run out there and try and caught BASS THAT HAD BEEN THERE ALL ALONG? Esp. with the dam bust being that far back upriver. The locals down there said it was the reason why they were catching them though.



I haven't been living here long, but I would not be surprised if this was a native river bass. There's alot of hiding places in that river.


----------



## huntingonthefly (May 24, 2009)

Sweetwater said:


> I haven't been living here long, but I would not be surprised if this was a native river bass. There's alot of hiding places in that river.



Yeah I've caught a 6 lber. out of the Satilla and a 9 out of a similar river that's even smaller, the Alapaha- which used to be DYNAMITE years ago but I don't know now, since we had that drought run a decade or so ago. That tells me they can definitely grow there. Caught both of them in low water conditions.


----------



## Nastytater (May 24, 2009)

308-MIKE said:


> otis, if you're reading this, take 3 bowls. put flour in one, whipped eggs in one, and bread crumbs with cavenders seasoning a little salt and pepper in the third. remember, egg, flour,egg bread crumbs. fry until the meat is flaky. have some hush puppies, or hash browns, a nice salad, a cold beer and enjoy! happy birthday...great catch.




     lol.....My thoughts exactly.....Way to go otis,Nice Birthday dinner for ya....


----------



## slingshot86 (May 24, 2009)

Hacksaw...............he said ...."France".


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 24, 2009)

maker4life said:


> WHAT ? Nothing beats lard for frying fish !



Nothing else gets the tails and fins as crispy as lard.

Don't tell SWMBO that I'm thinking about cooking some fish in lard (well, maybe 50-50).


----------



## dusty80 (May 24, 2009)

auwalker24 said:


> Just started reading this thread and just as i expected a lot of people bashing a guy none of you know.  Mr. Otis, if your reading this i give you the biggest congratulations you will not ever hear from these "know it alls" on this board.  This board contains a lot of folks that think they know more about the bass species than all the state game departments put together.  And their reasoning for bashing you is because they are jealous that they fish tournaments every weekend and will never catch a bass like that and you did it probably sitting on the bank in a lounge chair drinking a cold beer with a rod and reel older than any of them and they have the newest and spiffiest models on the market.  See guys, the problem with many of you here is you dont and were never taught the good ole fashion enjoyment of fishing.  Some people appreciate fishing for what it is...the chance to get out and enjoy the outdoors and relax and all the friendship that comes along with it.  Some of you should think about that and try it for yourselves.  Instead, all you see in fishing is money and competition.  It isnt a competition for ole Otis....it is his TRUE love for fishing where many (NOT ALL) of you just see the love of money and competition and bragging rights.  The smile of Otis can tell it all. He doesn't care about getting on here and showing off his catch everytime.  He is able to share his story with the ones close to him while he dips the fillets in buttermilk and into the hot grease.  Besides, how many of you doing the bashing here have ever fished the Satilla river...or better yet even know where its at?? Thank you and have a nice day!



 Great post......... Your Daddy raised you right!!! I live 3 miles from the head of the Little Satilla River, it runs into the Satilla between Hortense and Nahunta. I fish both of them and have caught bass up to 7#'s. I personally know of a 12.5# fishing coming out the Little Satilla. All I have to say is CONGRATS OTIS!!!



Old Dead River said:


> what is Bay Meadows? some trophy pond or something?
> 
> supposed to be some big flatheads in the satilla right? dnr had a flathead eradication program going there at one point i know



Bay Meadows is a subdivision. Houses built all over a lake, couple hundread acres of water...... Not really known for big bass. The flatheats are starting to invade the Satilla. They have already taken over the Altamaha.


----------



## smittyg (May 25, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Nothing else gets the tails and fins as crispy as lard.
> 
> Don't tell SWMBO that I'm thinking about cooking some fish in lard (well, maybe 50-50).



I guess it was those years I lived up north.but we use peanut oil for fish.it costs more but it has a clean taste


----------



## kingofthehill (May 25, 2009)

nice catch otis.  Lets show em how to eat a bass~!


----------



## rabbit hunter (May 25, 2009)

I know ive seen lots of big fish dead in lakes, ive even heard that boats kill them, if Otis offends you keeping this fish, maybe you should try paddling to your favorite place on the lake to fish from now on. After all I know you dont  want to take a chance on killing one.


----------



## X Evan X (May 25, 2009)

That is awesome.

This thread is making me hungry!

-E


----------



## kingofthehill (May 25, 2009)

bass is tasty!


----------



## kevincox (May 25, 2009)

I sure wish I could catch a bass that weighed over 18lbs! Now that would be a good fight


----------



## BasserDrew (May 27, 2009)

This may help shed some light on some of this. It has an audio interview I conducted with Otis himself.  


http://www.riverbassin.com/site/2009/05/otis-goodman-interview/


Thanks again to Rockett.

.


----------



## Sweetwater (May 27, 2009)

Thanks Drew.


----------



## Money man (May 27, 2009)

Drew, great job! You answered all my questions...well...you asked them rather. 

A Zebco Rhino reel and a shakespeare rod and 10 lb tess.

Next time I am looking at 200 dollar reels, I am going to think of ole Otis and his big bass!


----------



## Rockett (May 27, 2009)

Drew,
  Your very welcome - glad I could help and be a part of letting Otis tell his story!


----------



## Team3D (May 27, 2009)

Great interview!

The problem with the internet is, there is no emotion... So hearing this mans interview we have a more personal connection and understand what he's all about.

Great job dude!


----------



## FishingAddict (May 28, 2009)

Marks500 said:


> lol... That looks like a Nice Tasty Bass.... I am sure that meat will be nice and Tender...LOL... Why do black Folks always eat a Monster bass? That sucker would be on my wall or back in the water for another day.




Um, a white guy kept and ate the world record bass...


----------



## NoOne (Jun 1, 2009)

I got my new GON and in the interview the bass came out of a pond and not out of the river. I was looking at the pic also and I would have to agree with a few others on here that it does not look like a 18+ pound fish to me, maybe 10, but thats just my view. Good fish and made a fine meal.


----------



## DDD (Jun 1, 2009)

I am just now reading this thread and wowzers... 

Just to recap... someone lost their Baptist relegion over this thread, someone got divorced over this thread, and many recipes were shared in this thread.


Bottom line, you can take your moral compass and stick a magnet next to it.  If the guy did not break any laws, he can do whatever he wants with the fish.  Put it back, mount it, eat it, feed it to the cat... whatever.

Some of you "gentlemen" need some perspective.  Otis will probably never in his LIFE catch another fish that big... whether it was 8lbs, 10, or 20.  If the man wants to eat the thing... let him enjoy HIS trophy.

I am off the soap box now.

(FWIW, I don't think that thing was anywhere near 18.5... but a wall hanger none the less!)


----------



## GoFish (Jun 1, 2009)

Maybe Rocket can take a 20 lb. weight and weigh it on the scales that weighed Otis's bass and weigh it on a set of certified scales and see if there is any difference in the two.


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2009)

I guess now that we know Otis did not catch the bass in the Satilla River we have to questioon if any of it was real.


----------



## kingofthehill (Jun 1, 2009)

wait...otis is a fraud?


----------



## BoomerGAOutdoors (Jun 1, 2009)

Sounds like a Jr. Samples story to me..


----------



## whchunter (Jun 5, 2009)

*A Fisherman's Lie*

As noted GON says Otis now says he caught the fish in the Jeff Davis County farm pond. He is stated in the GON article as saying he told the Douglas newspaper staff a lie to protect his fishing hole. I wonder how many fisherman have been beating the banks of the Satilla River while Otis is laughing up his sleeve. I also wonder why he decided to finally tell the truth (if this story is actually the truth).  I wonder now if he stretched the truth on some other details. Were there any witness to the catch? Just goes to show if we start out with a lie we only get in deeper trouble and discredit ourselves. Otis have you ever heard the song "That's My Story And I'm Sticking To It"?  Might have been the better move. I should have known better, after all Otis is a fisherman and evidently a good one. No matter what and how.... it is a GREAT fish Otis.


----------



## skippygus73 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have seen a 18.5 lber and that isn't one.  Maybe 10 or 11 at most.  As for taken her home, I wouldn't have.  A few pics, measure, and a release from me.  I would rather see her put a few more babies out and let a youngster catch her later on.


----------



## dubblebubble (Jun 11, 2009)

if i  caught one that big i would mount it, some would let it go , and otis would eat it. get over it all you people putting down otis are idiots its his fish let him do with it what he wants. and hacksaw you called him retarded you sir are the biggest idiot on here.


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice catch! I love to see a big ole bass!!


----------



## pop pop jones (Aug 28, 2009)

I can just see all the deer hunters, chasing a 10, 11, 12 point with a paint ball gun. We shouldn't kill it just to get a mount. Put your mark on his hide, then just get you a fake mount.


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Aug 28, 2009)

In my opinion, for what it matters is: Isn't it better to get that much meat off of ONE fish? Only one fish had to die for him and his family to eat very well a couple of times instead of taking SIX 3 pound fish for the same amount of fish. I would rather have one big fish to scale and clean than 6. Why do people say that the big fish don't taste that good? That is not true in my experience. I have eaten fillet catfish of of a 30 pounder and it was delicious. That changed my mind quickly about that. I ate the 10 pound bass that I caught, the 7.5 lb rainbow trout I caught tasted better than any of the small trout I ate ever have. I also ate my 3.5 pound white crappie. He was way better than the little ones. BTW the big bass eat alot of the smaller bass that would be LARGE fish if left to live long enough. My old man was reeling in a 3 pound bass in a pond where it was normal to catch 10 pounders and a very big one came up and ate it right at the bank! He was shocked that he saw that. He will never forget it. I think that Otis caught this fish and has every right to eat it. Who are  we to judge him and his family. Nice catch! I don't believe it weighed as much as he said. Not by a long shot. I have seen a 14 pound bass and it looked around that size. But sometimes it is hard to judge from a pic.


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Old Dead River said:


> she may not go all 18 1/2 but still a big old girl. it would help to see her turned a bit and we also dunno how big the fella is.
> 
> inspite of all the naysayers that say that big bass don't eat good, well that's simply not true in my experience. I don't eat them often but those big bass eat just fine and I'm sure the filets off this one will be delectable nonetheless.
> 
> If it was my fish I would've donated it and gotten a replica mount, secondarily I would've skin mounted it, I personally wouldn't have eaten it as I have plenty of fish in the freezer but I have absolutely no problem with the fellow eating it. If he needs food then more power to him.



I saw your post after I made mine. We said about the same thing. Glad to see someone with the same opinion as mine on here!


----------



## droptinegirl1 (Aug 28, 2009)

smittyg said:


> I guess it was those years I lived up north.but we use peanut oil for fish.it costs more but it has a clean taste



I tried that last year! I agree it is the best. Now that is the only way I will cook catfish!


----------



## deltaman (Aug 29, 2009)

Well he did not catch in the river he came out later and told the paper he was fishing in a pond in jeffdavis co ...


----------



## Bradley_G (Aug 30, 2009)

*Funny how........*

So I just finished reading this 4 page argument and found it hilarious.
Funny how so many of the people who are defending him and complaining about others passing judgment on him say in the same thread "but I wouldnt have done that", or "I always release my fish" at the end. hilarious.
Funny how the first few pages every other post had to do with "financial issues". Bet if it was a fat white guy in the photo that wouldnt have come up. do I sense a bit of an ever so subtle institutional racism from the glitter boat possie? 
funny how the guys that are arguing about why he shouldn't have eaten it most likely have never caught anything that even looked that big(even with their elbow-locked arm straight out towards the camera) and probably would mount it even if they did.
funny how the people who say its not 18.5 lbs werent there. Of course the scale is off......who's gonna say it to you when you post the pictures of your 18lb fish...oh wait, most of us will never see one that big let alone catch it and post about it.

why cant a man simply be happy and say something nice (especially when someone else does something they would love to do)or just keep their mouth/keyboard quiet.


----------



## GONoob (Aug 30, 2009)

Bradley_G said:


> So I just finished reading this 4 page argument and found it hilarious.
> Funny how so many of the people who are defending him and complaining about others passing judgment on him say in the same thread "but I wouldnt have done that", or "I always release my fish" at the end. hilarious.
> Funny how the first few pages every other post had to do with "financial issues". Bet if it was a fat white guy in the photo that wouldnt have come up. do I sense a bit of an ever so subtle institutional racism from the glitter boat possie?
> funny how the guys that are arguing about why he shouldn't have eaten it most likely have never caught anything that even looked that big(even with their elbow-locked arm straight out towards the camera) and probably would mount it even if they did.
> ...



Well said


----------



## bowfinbrian (Aug 30, 2009)

Whatever, you find a fish that is a certified 18lber that looks like that, anywhere.  You have the entire world wide web at your disposal.  Prove me wrong.  

Even if Otis is an honest man and 7 ft tall, that fish is not 18.5 lbs.


----------



## huntingonthefly (Sep 4, 2009)

This thread is still going on. WOW! I investigated the actual scales myself, testing them with an item (app. 19 lbs.) and then carrying the same item to a post office. The post office scales actually showed the item I weighed as a couple pounds more. I can not say what his fish weighed but it was definitely a trophy of a lifetime and we all should be proud for him. The only interesting thing was..... if you didn't let the scales clear that extra second or so, the scale would default every time to a weight of 18.8. The owner of the store warned me that it would very easily do that. He wasn't present that day when Otis came by. Some people may confuse .8 as an ounce reading, not one-hundreths. Just something to think about. I was offered a publication of my findings but refused, explaining we still don't know what it weighed- everything is speculation and I would by no means try to discredit a local hero. It's was hard to keep quiet so long but I can't keep a secret, and besides it don't matter nohow. I figgered I would share a little info (but not proof) to my fellow forum users instead of a statewide publication. You will see the word ''uncertified'' in the GON article and that's exactly what it was.


----------

